# cradle for county line 22 ton splitter



## ctswf (Dec 6, 2015)

hi, I bought the yellow county line 22 ton splitter from TSC, its great!

I then bought the speeCo log catcher from TSC 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/speeco-log-catcher?cm_vc=-10005

the log catcher does not fit the splitter, the holes dont line up at all.

the splitters shown in the pictures on the catcher box seems to look the same as mine. 

The catcher states:
"Fits all SpeeCo manufactured log splitters featuring a rounded beam. Will not fit units with a square beam."

the splitter has the curled beam top, sort of a built in log craddle. I assumed this was the rounded beam...

anyway does anyone know what craddle is the correct fit? or if its even made at all

thanks


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 6, 2015)

I did the same as you about 18 months ago and my cradle fit perfectly. It only fits one side though. I am sure you tried both sides?


----------



## ctswf (Dec 6, 2015)

Jazzberry said:


> I did the same as you about 18 months ago and my cradle fit perfectly. It only fits one side though. I am sure you tried both sides?



no I didnt, but im pretty sure there are only threaded holes on one side. the engine side. oposite where you would stand and use the controls.

looking at the reviews some have a hard time, some do not. Im thinking some models have the holes drilled in different areas.

the 2 lower holes on beam are drilled to low for this to fit. You can possibly make it fit using longer bolts but it would not be quite right. I will have to post a picture to explain

im sure your thinking im crazy at this point, its just 4 bolts but it indeed does not line up correct


----------



## Bigsby (Dec 6, 2015)

Sounds like you bought the right cradle for your splitter. If the holes are just slightly off it may have been manufactured wrong. If so I'd take it back and exchange it for another one.


----------



## Bigsby (Dec 6, 2015)

ctswf said:


> im sure your thinking im crazy at this point, its just 4 bolts but it indeed does not line up correct


My splitter only has two holes tapped for cradle bolts. I would think yours would be set up the same way since both are 22 ton speecos. Sounds like the wrong cradle having 4 bolts.


----------



## ctswf (Dec 6, 2015)

the one I bought is, or looks like this.
two threaded holes at the top, and the bottom 2 are through holes on the beam for bolt and nut.


----------



## Bigsby (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh yeah, my bad. I forgot about the two bolts on the web of the beam. I bought one of these for a buddy's splitter last year as a gift for letting me use it. Couldn't get it to bolt up because it was apparently manufactured wrong (holes were just slightly off). I took it back and bought him two cases of beer instead of trying another one.


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 6, 2015)

Beer fixes a lot of problems


----------



## Bigsby (Dec 6, 2015)

Jazzberry said:


> Beer fixes a lot of problems


Lol yeah and I knew he'd get more enjoyment from beer than a cradle.


----------



## ctswf (Dec 7, 2015)

when I bought this, it was the only one there.

ill prob just rig it up somehow like it sounds like most people end up doing. for $40 its still not bad


----------



## HybridFyre (Dec 8, 2015)

Bigsby said:


> Sounds like you bought the right cradle for your splitter. If the holes are just slightly off it may have been manufactured wrong. If so I'd take it back and exchange it for another one.



Try this. I had the same issue. Same catcher and splitter. The holes were just off a little. I brought it back and got another one and the second one worked fine.


----------



## ctswf (Dec 8, 2015)

HybridFyre said:


> Try this. I had the same issue. Same catcher and splitter. The holes were just off a little. I brought it back and got another one and the second one worked fine.



really? well that does make me want to swap it but I dont think they have any others there.


----------



## HybridFyre (Dec 8, 2015)

Call first. Most have a significant amount of stock items in the back. Mine had an extra two. To be clear...the second one didn't line up perfectly either. But it was close enough I was able to get it mounted in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 8, 2015)

I was laughing at the people who complained about difficulties with mounting this cradle when I looked at mine in a box...
Oh my god , hour later I was sweating, cursing and going to HD to get new bolts. Somehow did it. You going to need luck to get this thing on.


----------



## ctswf (Dec 8, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> I was laughing at the people who complained about difficulties with mounting this cradle when I looked at mine in a box...
> Oh my god , hour later I was sweating, cursing and going to HD to get new bolts. Somehow did it. You going to need luck to get this thing on.



haha yep same here, when an item is attached with 4 bolts and people are complaining about "installation" I had to assume they were all crazy


----------



## slayer7 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just do away with the chintzy factory cradle and pick up one of these that this guy makes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...hash=item3f58826a34:m:m_O5y3XxJNjAtpVlRsX3Euw

Got one in the spring, had it installed in a few minutes and you can take it right off with no tools because only the bracket stays mounted to the beam. Overall, I was impressed with the construction and design of this thing for a "home-made" type product and it is heavier duty then the Speeco model which I also checked out at Tractor Supply before buying this one.


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 9, 2015)

I think I paid $40 for the factory version vs $100 for that one. The factory version works great for me.


----------



## tekguy (Dec 10, 2015)

slayer7 said:


> Just do away with the chintzy factory cradle and pick up one of these that this guy makes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...hash=item3f58826a34:m:m_O5y3XxJNjAtpVlRsX3Euw
> 
> Got one in the spring, had it installed in a few minutes and you can take it right off with no tools because only the bracket stays mounted to the beam. Overall, I was impressed with the construction and design of this thing for a "home-made" type product and it is heavier duty then the Speeco model which I also checked out at Tractor Supply before buying this one.


does it hit the tire when you tilt the splitter upright?


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 10, 2015)

I have that cradle but I don't have your model splitter.  I just take it off.  it takes 5 seconds.


----------



## slayer7 (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't recall it hitting anything but I split mostly horizontal. Anyway like Velvet said, you can just lift it off its bracket in a few seconds. Only the bracket is bolted to the beam not the whole cradle.


----------

